# Sled dog racing / Mushing



## Marc (Feb 5, 2012)

This year there was a Mushing / Sled Dog race event close to were I live. It takes place each year and this was the first time I've visisted. I believe it was the 4th time this event took place.

Of course we don't have a thick snow layer as in the countries were these event normally take place so the competitors used various wheeled vehicles that were pulled by their dogs.

Here are some pictures I took to give you all an impression of the event.

This was the start line, every few minutes a new team would start and do an 18km area parcour that had been set up in and around the local forest.

This was one of the longer teams I saw, and the sled was actually a quad chassis of which the motor had been removed.







Other vehicles that were used can be seen below.

A four wheeld buggy:






A two wheeled "step" bike:






And of course there were plenty of dogs, there were huskies, malamute's and also some other breeds to be seen. Here are a few of the pictures I took of the dogs.

A malamute:











This one was one of the nicest I saw, the icy blue eyes were really impressive to see.





















This one also had a very pretty colour.






A general impression






I hope you enjoyed the show, I sure know that I did. Allthough it was freezing cold it was well worth the visit.

Information about the event can also be found here:

http://www.peelenmaaschallenge.nl/


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 5, 2012)

Sweet! Sled dog races can be very exciting! My niece has a wonderful Malamute, but he's never been mushing.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Hera (Feb 5, 2012)

Love those doggy grins!!


----------



## Dido (Feb 5, 2012)

Which one was your dog


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 5, 2012)

I used to have a rottweiller-mixed dog the would pull a red flier wagon around with my nieces and nephews in the wagon. The dog would heel to my bicycle. He happily would pull 100 pounds of kids for 5 miles or more. What fun to watch dog sled/cart races


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice pics Marc.

Winning teams go through many, many dogs, before the big race.
One is lucky to get a winning, lead dog.

Wish we could go to Alaska for the big race. Last summer, we met a husband/wife who where going to make the trip to compete.
Pallets of food, endless meds, selling the ones that don't make it, blah blah blah.

sniff, sniff
I think I stepped in something...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful dogs -- so photogenic. But where's the snow???


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2012)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2012)

I like those dogs a lot!!!! Thanks Marc!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Feb 6, 2012)

Dido said:


> Which one was your dog



I don't have one, I was only visiting the event.


----------



## Dido (Feb 6, 2012)

Marc said:


> I don't have one, I was only visiting the event.



Every time thaugh all in NL have a dog or at least a cat


----------



## Marc (Feb 6, 2012)

Dido said:


> Every time thaugh all in NL have a dog or at least a cat



I would really love to have a dog, but unfortunately my girlfriend and I both work fulltime so a dog isn't really an option. 

A cat would be an alternative but I'm allergic to them.


----------



## Dido (Feb 6, 2012)

We had 2 cats, 
bud haveing a big house with my parents, and so it turend out that my Dad is allergic to them, so now they have to stay outside on my old farm. 
But me and my wie we still miss them on evening on our couch. 

Go for fish or birds is sometimes easier. 

Cats like to scratch around in orchid beds.......

my dog is outside too, had a farm years ago, and today I only have some birds around 10 horses and my dog, and some other things which are small and have long tails, but I dont like them...........

There is a cat kinds something like russian blue they are for people who allergic to normal cats, or you can try the ones without hairy. 
But I dont like them......


----------

